
So... You want your code to be maintainable. - ajbatac
http://blog.objectmentor.com/articles/2008/06/24/so-you-want-your-code-to-be-maintainable
======
Hexstream
Completely uninsightful, or whatever the opposite of insightful is. I think by
now everyone here has heard how great unit tests are and everything. This
article brings absolutely nothing new.

I also don't see how unit tests have that much to do with design. Unit testing
"proves" in a more or less conclusive way that the implementation conforms to
the specification of the program. But there are countless ways to screw up a
design big time and still satisfy this objective _correctness_ constraint.

------
KaiP
I'm not sure how having a testing framework leads directly to good design. I
know they help show that things aren't broken, but I don't see how they affect
the design of the modification.

------
ScottWhigham
I don't know how you guys read that article - are those fonts are set to
1.32px? I have 20/20 vision but jeez... I had to increase the font viewing
size _three friggin' times_ to read that article.

As for the content, I don't know why folks aren't okay with it. It's clearly
targeted towards newbies - why insist on including "something new"? Newbies
need help :)

